# VIN Code



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

Within the VIN for the '06 GTO's, can anyone tell me what the ninth and tenth numbers mean? I've noticed these numbers vary from the 26L in the following VIN (6G2VX12U26L816696) and include 46L, 66L and 96L. There may be others that I am not aware of. All are on '06 models.

TIA


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Character #9 of the VIN number is a check digit, which helps programs verify that the VIN has been entered accurately
Character #10 of the VIN number is the model year


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

Gras


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

*whole vin?*

does anyone know the whole breakdown of the vin number by number?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Google is your friend.

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=2006&f1=vinmatrix


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Whats with the "sequential unit number", What kind of information can you get from that?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

That is the number that distinguishes your car from all others. It should be sequential in the order that it comes off the assembly line.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Im just curious to find what # mine was. Its got a June build date, i want to know just how many were built after mine...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lapres_3 said:


> Im just curious to find what # mine was. Its got a June build date, i want to know just how many were built after mine...


*The last four characters identifies the sequence of the vehicle for production as it rolled off the manufacturers assembly line.

Take your numbers and match them to the total units built that year.
Units built minus your number = Your answer.


When a car has it's VIN generated it is then sequenced, and placed in the order it is to be assembled. Keep in mind because a vehicle is sequenced does not necessarily mean it came off the line in sequenced order. Once a car starts on the assembly line it could be removed because of parts shortages, or other unforeseen factors. This would put it out of the sequenced order. It may be moved to to a "boenyard" for rework or waiting for parts to arrive then placed back on the assy line. In this process the sequenced vehicle may sit in a "boneyard" for a period of time until the issues are resolved.

To alter the sequence order to correspond it to the actual built number of a car that had to be removed from the assy line, a new VIN would have to be generated to reflect this. This would throw the entire sequence system out of whack. It is possible GM and others may regenerate a new sequence order but I think it's unlikely. In truck assy. where I worked it was a way of life for trucks to be "boned" until certain issues were resolved then placed back in assembly for completion. The sequence order and actual build number would vary. Sequence order does not necessarily mean build order. *


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

I emailed GM to fine out what sequence my 04 was built. I was told that they could not tell me what sequence mine was built because the GTO and Monaro came from the same assembly line.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

yellowjacket said:


> I emailed GM to fine out what sequence my 04 was built. I was told that they could not tell me what sequence mine was built because the GTO and Monaro came from the same assembly line.



*:confused They are two different cars. I don't buy that answer they gave you.
The 3rd digit should be a 2. 2= Pontiac. A Monaro is not a Pontiac. The 5th should be an X. X= GTO, Not Monaro. Your 8th digit for your 04 should be a G. G=GtO Engine size. The Monaro would have a different letter.

Many different cars are built on the same assembly lines, each has it's own I.D. 
Your sequence number will show you what number of the 2004 year it was. Monaro will have it's own I.D.'s.*


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

They were probably trying to say that they didn't run all of the 2004 GTOs at the same time.........I'm sure they switched between the two several times throughout the production run.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

L836556* Thats the end of my VIN. Could it be that out of that stamping plant my GTO was # 36556 of the platform? (sorry dont know the proper name of the monaro/gto platform).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lapres_3 said:


> L836556* Thats the end of my VIN. Could it be that out of that stamping plant my GTO was # 36556 of the platform? (sorry dont know the proper name of the monaro/gto platform).


*
The GTO was built on the Holden Monaro platform.

You car was sequence number 6,556 coming off the assyl line.
The VIN plates are generated and placed on 3 different locations on your car.*


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

*Vin code*

Below is what Pontiac sent me.

yellowjacket

I appreciate your patience, while acquiring this information.

There is no production sequence or build-out date information available for the 2004 GTO. In most cases, unless the vehicle is a special, limited or collector's edition vehicle (designated by GM as such), no production sequence will be available, for any model or make. Most vehicles are manufactured at GM facilities that make multiple vehicles, and the vehicles are usually mixed in together on the production line, which is why the VIN does not denote a production sequence for that particular vehicle.

We do have production figures available for the 2004 GTO which are as follows:

Total 2004 GTO production: 15,728

Number produced in exterior color 59U - YELLOW JACKET: 1,670

Number produced with M12 - TRANSMISSION, MANUAL 6 SPEED: 8,466

Number produced with both 59U - YELLOW JACKET and M12 - TRANSMISSION, MANUAL 6 SPEED: 1,013

If you should need to contact us in the future, simply reply to this message or call our Pontiac Customer Assistance Center at 1-800-762-2737. Customer Relationship Managers are available Monday through Friday from 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time.

Again, thank you for contacting Pontiac.

Sincerely,

Aundria McLendon
Customer Relationship Manager
Pontiac Customer Assistance Center


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Wow looks like GM rewrote the Vin code laws. 
Each car has it's own ID, the Vin is it's fingerprint. The day it was made, the order it was produced and so on. Not to keep track of sequencing order would make it difficult to pinpoint problems with parts etc.  
I still don't buy that explanation. This means every car made in a GM plant which has multiple models run on the production lines, no sequence of a particular car is available? I think its BS. 
*


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

*Vin Code*

I also think it's BS. It would be nice to know but it seems they could care less about sequence numbers. I figure this is just one more thing for them to cut cost on the production line. Has anyone else contacted Pontiac or GM about this?

yellowjacket


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

yellowjacket said:


> I also think it's BS. It would be nice to know but it seems they could care less about sequence numbers. I figure this is just one more thing for them to cut cost on the production line. Has anyone else contacted Pontiac or GM about this?
> 
> yellowjacket


*IMO, your VIN is telling you your car is sequenced at 6,566. That figure is accurate. Take it for what it reads, just as mine and everyone else does.

The sequence number is merely the order in which it was scheduled for build. As I stated previous, the sequence order and build order may not match. Jobs could be pulled before production or pulled off the line during production for a variety of reasons. GM will not re-sequence it, they will just place it back on line. It will throw the entire sequence process out of kilter if they redid it. I have dealt with this building Mack Trucks. Same process different vehicle.

Every car has it own ID and sequence number yours is in the VIN. :cheers *


----------

